# Sorry to ask! Where is the screenshot now?



## klauspabst

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## z4ck

volume down plus button to left of Home


----------



## PuLSe Suspense

It depends on the rom, if it is cm7, u hold power button then press screenshot

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## pitflyer

PuLSe Suspense said:


> It depends on the rom, if it is cm7, u hold power button then press screenshot
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


Also works that way on CM9


----------



## Avelnan

On ics, Vol Down and Power. 
Its like that on every ics rom

Sent from my HTC myTouch_4G_Slide using RootzWiki


----------

